# GOTHENBURG | Göteborg City Gate - Kineum | 144m | 36 fl | 110m | 27 fl | T/O



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeah, love the facade look AND facade quality (as well) on it, that's for sure. That wha you overall call an accomplished facade/cladding.Kudos to that. Good for you again, Gothenburg/Göteborg👍👌🙄😌


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah it looks promising.


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

Update from march 13th.


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

2021-03-20


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## LinkD-2ME (Nov 22, 2018)

Beautiful cladding ^^^


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

may 14th


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

may 29th


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

A couple of nice photos by Jonas



JonasEngberg said:


> Nu börjar man se formen av toppen lite tydligare. Kolla kyrkan lutar 😰
> View attachment 1686261
> View attachment 1686263
> View attachment 1686264
> View attachment 1686267


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

June 26th


----------



## Bohlin (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 20:*

Skyline on the way up by Fredrik Tholander, on Flickr


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

September 9


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

Photos by *JonasEngberg*


----------



## JonasEngberg (Nov 27, 2007)

Older and not by me


----------



## JonasEngberg (Nov 27, 2007)

The white gold have fallen


----------



## JonasEngberg (Nov 27, 2007)

No sun att lower altitudes today


----------



## JonasEngberg (Nov 27, 2007)

Smood haze panorama


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kineum at night [*@photosbymackan*]


----------

